# Red Cheeked Cordon Bleu Seventh Heaven



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

It is years since I had these. I have searched for so long but to no avail. I mentioned to my local pet shop I am interested in them many times but was told too rare and even by a highly expericenced avian breeder (65 years experience). Anyway my local pet store owner had a recent trip to Holland and I am now the proud owner of a pair Red Cheeked Cordon Bleu. I cannot even explain my delight in finding these. They are a truly amazing species. Photos to follow


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

good luck! very fragile little species. I keep a lot of waxbills and African serrins but I wouldn't risk cordons, I remember how delicate they were on import you see. 

keep them warm and very well hydrated, plenty of cover.

the hens go down before the cocks so watch her for fluffing up

are they rung or not?

john


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

No they are not rung. Thanks for the tips! Yeah lost my last one to temperature, so won't be making that mistake again. Lovely birds though so difficult to obtain


----------

